# first coyotes!



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

my first year trapping yotes. got two my first week! im hooked!


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Good job!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

i have a couple pics.... but i had a problem posting them. help?


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

ok hit post reply on this thread then hit upload picture in the top right corner(just below the subject space). Then hit browse and select your pic from the file and then hit send at the bottom of the little screen and it should pop right up. :beer:


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

it says file size exceeds limit? how do i shrink it to fit?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Use click pic. If you go to the Photo Album section of this website there is instructions on how to download and use click pic.


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

great job! But remember yotes are full of tricks have fun!!


----------

